# MAC Warehouse haul - I love my Toronto sale!



## StarrySim (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's my damage for this weekend's sale.  I'm super excited about the full size brush set and the Baroque Boudoir compact (for $12!  with two powders!).  I also loved the selection of quads, although I'm sad the SCF ones were sold out already.  And FINALLY got my hands on a cleanse off oil.  Also been wanting By Candlelight, so dropped $12 for that one.  And how pretty is Nice Vice p/p? *drool*  The funny (or sad) thing is, I already have MOST of the stuff they have at the sale (esp. MSF's and e/s), and the rest I don't want.

Total damage $227. ouch, but yay!












Post your hauls girls, I wanna see!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice! What is the red/pink gloss that you got?


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 12, 2010)

The regular size lipglass?  It's Just Add Colour.


----------



## munchkin86 (Sep 12, 2010)

Love the brush set and great selection of quads!!!


----------



## summerblue (Sep 12, 2010)

What is the yellow e/s?


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 12, 2010)

woow awesome haul!!!


----------



## Junkie (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh emm gee! Is that Coral Crepe Paintpot?! Ahhhhhh! I didn't even see that! Its ok, I already have it, but damn it took some effort finding that frikken thing when it was in stores!

You cleaned up girl! I spent about $185 I think. And most of it was for my kit.

Nice haul!


----------



## pinkita (Sep 12, 2010)

very nice haul!


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerblue* 

 
_What is the yellow e/s?_

 
Going Bananas

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Oh emm gee! Is that Coral Crepe Paintpot?! Ahhhhhh! I didn't even see that! Its ok, I already have it, but damn it took some effort finding that frikken thing when it was in stores!

You cleaned up girl! I spent about $185 I think. And most of it was for my kit.

Nice haul!_

 
*hangs head in shame*  I wasn't supposed to spend too much. But, I never go to the December sale, so I think of it as money spread over two sales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's logical, right?  But I think the brush set is what killed me, it would've been decent without that $75.  

Coral Crepe was in my charity bag, along with Going Bananas and two dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I have Perky pp, so I'm not sure I will use Coral Crepe, it seems redundant and a waste of valuable stash space, YKWIM.


----------



## pennybeau (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome haul! I wish I could have that brush set! ;]

Thanks for posting!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome haul! And you seemed to have gotten a pretty good deal too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What lippies did you get?


----------



## Tobimaru (Sep 13, 2010)

enjoy your haul! Nice Vice is amazing...


----------



## m_3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice haul! I would love to go to a warehouse sale.


----------



## vala (Sep 13, 2010)

aaahhhhh i'm so jealous! beautiful colours!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Awesome haul! And you seemed to have gotten a pretty good deal too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What lippies did you get?_

 
The deals are awesome, usually 40-60% off retail. The only one I actually picked out and bought is Crosswires. Phlox and Lovey-Dove slimshine were in the charity gift bag, and I actually already have both of those. As for lipglasses, I bought Just Add Colour and Perennial High Style, and the charity bags had Local Colour and Roman Holiday. Local Colour actually looks quite nice.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tobimaru* 

 
_enjoy your haul! Nice Vice is amazing..._

 
I haven't tried it yet because I'm afraid it will be too dark for work, but maybe next weekend.  The shade in the pot is to die for!  I'm surprised I've never seen or heard about it. Do you use it as a base, or on its own?


----------



## imthebeesknees (Sep 14, 2010)

Amazing!  I am moving to Toronto next year and I can't wait to get in on the wharehouse sales!!

Enjoy your haul hun! xo


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imthebeesknees* 

 
_Amazing! I am moving to Toronto next year and I can't wait to get in on the wharehouse sales!!

Enjoy your haul hun! xo_

 
Don't forget you will need to find invites first


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, over 200 bucks? Ughh I am on a "no shopping" kick to save up some money


----------



## ricaaa (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wow!  Where did you find that brush set?  I would've totally gotten that.  I didn't see if on Friday!  Urghhh...

And that fancy compact + DSquared Greasepaint Stick.  I didn't see any of those.  Sigh... I need to look more carefully next time!

A very very nice haul!  Enjoy it girl!

x
Rica


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW!!! Your haul is just drool worthy!!


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ricaaa* 

 
_Oh wow! Where did you find that brush set? I would've totally gotten that. I didn't see if on Friday! Urghhh...

And that fancy compact + DSquared Greasepaint Stick. I didn't see any of those. Sigh... I need to look more carefully next time!

A very very nice haul! Enjoy it girl!

x
Rica_

 
Brush set is somewhere off to the side in the 2nd or 3rd room.  Just look for the $75 sign on the wall.

The compact was at the antiques table in the 3rd room.  The Greasepaint stick was at the e/s & pigments tables.

I know what you mean, I've been to the sale 4-5 times, and I'm still discovering new stuff.


----------



## ricaaa (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_Brush set is somewhere off to the side in the 2nd or 3rd room.  Just look for the $75 sign on the wall.

The compact was at the antiques table in the 3rd room.  The Greasepaint stick was at the e/s & pigments tables.

I know what you mean, I've been to the sale 4-5 times, and I'm still discovering new stuff._

 
I was kind of in a hurry that day.  I should've looked into stuff more carefully.  Plus the lines were so long!!!  It kinda took the fun out of the sale. =P  But you got yourself a great deal.  I remember seeing that set on MAC website for $150.  And 4 brushes + 1 bag for $75, very great deal!!!  I love deals LOL


----------



## karester (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (Sep 16, 2010)

Great haul.


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 16, 2010)

i see cleanse off oil!! NICE!   I have to go in Dec again just to get this!! LOL.  Nice haul overall...


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice haul enjoy


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice quads


----------



## shannnybannny (Sep 22, 2010)

Jealous!!!!


----------



## ginlovesmac (Sep 23, 2010)

Great haul! I really want to go to one of those sales one day


----------

